# Fire Fighting Specifications



## malikalmubarak (9 يناير 2014)

السلام عليكم يا جماعة انا محتاج ضروري ل fire fighting specifications وبالاخص للاتي:
pre action valve
alarm wet pipe check valve
automatic air vent
four way breeching inlet
fire tank quick fill box
ceiling mounted automatic powder fire extinguisher
يا ريت العندو المواصفة يفيدني بيها وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## malikalmubarak (12 يناير 2014)

يا اخوانا مافي حد عندو حاجة عن مواصفات الحريق ؟
يا ريت العندو يرد لي .


----------

